# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  سوال در مورد picos

## esfahancity

سلام
من با picos18و mplab ide v8.33کار کردم وبه مشکلی برخوردم
فایل attach شده است
وقتی در mplabآن را compile میکنم errorزیر را میبینم


MPLINK 4.31,
 LinkerCopyright (c) 2009 Microchip Technology Inc.Error -
 memory 'debug' overlaps memory 'TASKS' 
Errors : 1
معنی آن چیست ؟ و برای رفع آن چه کنم؟

----------

